# Boil kettle aluminium heat diffuser - how tgick



## jhsbaker (14/4/15)

Hi, I am planning to get an aluminium plate made to place under my stainless steel boil kettle (2mm thick). Can anybody advise thickness of aluminium I should go for?


----------



## MHB (14/4/15)

unless it is bonded onto the kettle it probably wont help much, if you are using gas, I would look for a piece of stainless mesh or choose a burner that didn't put all the heat in one place.
Mark


----------

